# Cameron Diaz hat Cellulite



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2012)

> Mädels, aufatmen! Cameron Diaz (39) ist ein Sport-Junkie, ernährt sich gut und hat einen Traumbody. Und trotzdem spazierte sie jetzt in kurzen Shorts mit Cellulite-Beinchen durch New York.
> 
> _Man bzw. frau kann also machen, was sie will. Gegen Cellulite gibt es kein Rezept._
> 
> ...








Cameron Diaz hat Probleme wie alle anderen Frauen auch: Cellulite! - top.de


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2012)

Habe mal den Text in Deinem Post ergänzt.

Die Bilder gibts hier natürlich auch schon:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...la-mccartney-28-08-2012-x13-mq-hq-update.html


----------

